# Old Camp Upgrade



## electri (Apr 27, 2017)

I have an old bible camp looking to upgrade their service. I'm currently working on the Load calculations, but want to know what you guys think. There are 6 cabins, all are bare bones no equipment, one room unfinished shacks. One sanctuary/church that's 1440sf, unfinished inside. A 1200 sq ft mobile home.
a Cafeteria/kitchen building, 
and a bath house building with 2 water heaters-4500w and 18kw. 

Here's where I'm at:

House- 105 amps (optional method)
bathroom- 110 a (900sf, )
Sanctuary- 25 a (based on 1440x1va/sf, 20 rec.x180va, and a fixed fan) feel like I'm missing something.
Kitchen- 54 a (2024sf. x 2va restaurant load?) 4 refridg., range hood, sm. appliances, just guessed on a few of these things cause couldn't get any nameplates. gas range currently, if i figured for future electric range add another 75 amps is suppose (that just seems like prudent planning to me but hasn't been discussed with costumer).
Cabins- 69 a (not sure where to start. 4000sf total, 40rec x 180va, a couple of fixed fans i gave 1000va ea.)

363 amps seems very minimal. 

What red flags do you guys see with the calculations, or what else would you look for?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

We do service work at some government forestry firebases. one has a single phase 200A service that runs a commercial kitchen(AC, 2 freezers 2 fridges), office building, 2X20 room bunkhouses (each with AC and baseboard heat), a rec room with AC, 2 wash houses each with 2 washers and dryers one with electric heat, 3 duplex cabins (Lights and 3000W baseboard heat only), storage garage (Lights only) small gym(lights only) and a cooks residence (AC, electric heat).


----------



## electri (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Mitch. 363 isn't minimal, its way more than what they have planned for currently but if calculations come out that way then i'll have to build accordingly. 

if you were having to upgrade the service at that facility, would your calculations come out to be a 200a Service?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

From what I have seen of various camps it sounds like your estimate is pretty high.


----------

